# Honda auto choke help



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has some tips on honda's auto choke system. A friend at work has a Honda GCV160 S3H GJAEA5131318 with it on. He says the mower starts fine, but the choke never fully opens up on its own and if he manually opens it, the mower runs better. I've pulled it apart and check it over. I've also heated it up to see that it is working if it gets hot enough, but don't see any adjustment on it. Any help would be great!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

The fix is to get in contact with a honda dealer. There is an updated carburetor to correct the choke issue .The new carburetor part # is 16100-Z0L-871 also honda wants a hotter heat range plug to be installed and the heat sink for the choke to be repositioned. The plug is a ngk bpr5es .
He can ask them to look at service bulletin #38 , the engine mod and serial # falls in the range for the bulletin. Is this by chance a Troy Bilt mower?


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a Troy Bilt mower. Thanks for the help and I'll pass along the info.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

hotrod_magee said:


> This is a Troy Bilt mower. Thanks for the help and I'll pass along the info.



That service bulletin #38 for engines is specific to the troy bilt mower with that engine. So this should be the repair he needs to correct the issue.:thumbsup:


----------

